# Need asap



## Sleeper87 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok yesterday i blew a hole in my block on my 2002 volkswagen golf gti 1.8t i need a short block does anyone know of a place i can get one?


----------



## Lehmann108 (Oct 1, 2007)

Backstory please!!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Lehmann108 said:


> Backstory please!!


yes opcorn:


----------



## MESSI (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes there is a hool who does this


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Check the classifieds.


----------

